# Shipping companies



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Guys

Will be moving in the near future to Cyprus and had a list of about 6 shipping companies that I have managed to wipe off my pc.:Cry: 
Can anyone put some 'names in the frame'? Companies you have used and could recommend.

40 foot container from Scotland

Thanks


----------



## americanah (Sep 26, 2010)

Dave&Moira said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Will be moving in the near future to Cyprus and had a list of about 6 shipping companies that I have managed to wipe off my pc.:Cry:
> Can anyone put some 'names in the frame'? Companies you have used and could recommend.
> ...


*We are using a company called Fox. *


----------

